# GSkll DDR 4 3600 (8x2) 16 RGB RAM



## Panther100 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello,

I want to sell this ram kit, These are new only used for a week brought it to test Mobo

Selling for 10500


----------



## yashsehgal (Jan 17, 2021)

Warranty left ?


----------

